# Trailer exterior lighting



## Southern Fried

Hello everyone and thank you for reading this post. I am looking for pics and ideas for exterior trailer lighting. My hunting partner and I will be buying a new cargo trailer to use for our annual trip to Saskatchewan. We just sold our 6X12 Pace trailer that we had for 12 years. It was a good one! We feel the need to upgrade and increase the size a little, so we are looking into buying a 7X16 Homesteader (possibly). I once saw a post that had pictures of LED light bars that were mounted to dock light swivels and mounted to the inside rear of a trailer, so that when you arrive in the field, you could swing the light bars out the door to each side and light up the areas for setting decoys. It allowed for the light bars to be carried inside the trailer when not in use. Has anyone else used this idea or done something like this? Does it work well? I cannot find that post I saw anywhere. If anyone has any ideas, I would love to hear them and see some pics, if you have them. I am also all ears when it comes to advice on trailer brands and options. Thanks so much! :beer:


----------



## Bman71

I put led light bars in the sides as well as led spots on the corners. I don't worry about taking them off when traveling or during the off season. I wired them independently from the rest of the lights because my trailer is older and I don't want to mess with the old wiring. Just run them off a deep cycle battery that is held in place with a box. Works great


----------

